# Dual Residency Belgium/Netherlands



## robbybobs (Mar 21, 2015)

I live with my family in my own house in Belgium and have residency there. I sleep there around 57% of the time (weekends and holidays). However, I recently started permanent work in the Netherlands. I live in a small studio flat and sleep there around 43% of the time (4 night a week when working). I need residency and a BSN for my job there. Because I have NL residency, the tax authorities say I need to reregister my car there. If I reregister, what will the BE tax authorities say? I am also worried about my tax situation because of my ‘dual residency’ in general. Any advice?


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi, 

See this Dutch government site regarding the tax treaty between the Netherlands and Belgium: Tax treaty between the Netherlands and Belgium


----------



## robbybobs (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you Xircal - but it doesn't say much about cars - as far as I can see!


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

robbybobs said:


> Thank you Xircal - but it doesn't say much about cars - as far as I can see!


Sorry, forgot about that. But is the car yours, or is it a company car?


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

UPDATE:

Regardless of whether the vehicle is your own or whether it's a company car, if you live in Belgium 57% of the time, the vehicle needs to have a Belgian registration plate. See this Google translation for more details: https://translate.google.com/transl...itenlands-kenteken/120/185&edit-text=&act=url

Although Google does a fair job of translating a whole site, the part you want is the paragraph called "Wide Misunderstanding". Where is reads "Dutch license" it refers to the number plate and not to a drivers licence. Here's the link to the original where you'll see a reference to "Nederlandse kenteken" "Kenteken" means "Number plate": ArdennenWie.nl - Alles over ontroerend goed in de Belgiche ardennen 

But the situation is extremely complicated where the tax rules are concerned and I think it would be in your best interests to contact the Dutch tax office and ascertain what the position is as regards living in two different countries at the same time and using a vehicle registered in Belgium.

You can call them on 0800-0543 which is a freephone line. They're open Monday to Thursday from 8.00 to 20.00 and 8.00 to 17.00 on Fridays.

If you want to call them from Belgium use this number: +31 555 385 385

Keep your BSN handy when you call.


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

I came across this article concerning cross border workers on the EU site today. It seems to fit your situation accurately I think: Car registration and taxes


----------



## robbybobs (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry to not have responded earlier, I have been away for a few days, but thank you again Xircal for your advice. As I have said, my situation is more complicated since according to BOTH the Belgians and Dutch, I am resident in BOTH their respective countries (as opposed to living in one and working in the other). Do you think if I showed the Dutch authorities my Belgian 'Family Composition' or ‘Gezinssamenstelling’ document with my address and family details there, that would be sufficient evidence of my Belgium as my PRIMARY residence and hence the country in which my car should be registered? As I said, I am the only person registered as living in the Netherlands - not my family.


----------

